# shark leader help



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

where can i buy some #250 coated stainless cable?
also, does anyone y'all know have heavy duty weights for sale or does everyone make their own. the ones for sale at most places here in austin aren't worth a da..

thanks.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

There's a good guy in your part of town who owns a taxidermy shop. Brad is his name, tell him I sent ya.


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

yo matt,

do you have a name, #, or address for his shop?

thanks


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

TRAVO said:


> where can i buy some #250 coated stainless cable?
> also, does anyone y'all know have heavy duty weights for sale or does everyone make their own. the ones for sale at most places here in austin aren't worth a da..
> 
> thanks.


Shoot me a pm, I build my own and make shark leaders also. 400lb mono and 1/16 stainless wire, 460lb. 6/0 swivels. What size weights do you need? 10, 12, 14? stainless wire legs on weights.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

TRAVO,

One of the easiest places to get crimps and 250 test cable is Roys Bait & Tackle in Corpus. They will take your order over the phone and mail it to you. Most orders arrive in 3 days. Good people that understand shark fishing and can help you.

You can buy weights from KCON in Austin. I think Kyle Ligons phone number is 512-294-6363. KCON is a very strong fisherman and his advice is sound.

If you want to make weights, we have an article on making your own. If we do a weight making event in Austin or San Antonio you are welcome to attend.

Deaver


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Hope this helps out.......from an article I wrote
Regards,
Deaver
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Leader Construction for Medium Sized Sharks
With land based shark fishing, we like to construct our own custom leaders instead of buying them from a store. We buy components like hooks, snap swivels, and crimps in bulk from salt water tackle shops, and construct the leaders ourselves. We are presenting the construction of the stealth trace we have used for a long time, which is good for sharks to 8 feet. Pay close attention to this leader, it is one of the most effective designs which results in a very high hookup rate when targeting medium size sharks. There is no need to try to be creative here and reinvent the wheel. Make the leader exactly as you see it. 
​We like to using long leaders. The minimum leader size is at least 50% longer than the largest shark you expect to catch. The long leaders make it easy to handle sharks, especially at night. The top of my standard leader for medium sized sharks consists of a twenty foot section of heavy "weed eater" style monofilament line with a heavy 400# test barrel swivel crimped to one end and a heavy 500# test snap swivel on the other. The bottom of my leader is a six to seven foot section of #250 plastic coated stainless steel cable. The standard hook we use is a 20/0 circle hook. We coat all of the hook, except for the barb, and other exposed surfaces like the crimps close to the hook with electric tape to achieve a stealth presentation. This leader will handle most sharks to 8 feet and costs about $5 to make. 




















We attach an eight-ounce copper tube weight, and the six foot hook trace, to the snap swivel on the "weed eater" leader. Note the weight is fixed and does not slide on the leader (this is very important). My hook trace consists of a 20/0 circle hook double crimped to a six foot section of 250# test plastic coated steel leader finished on the other end with a 400# test barrel swivel. Many people use the expensive 400# test to 600# test monofilament leader material for their leaders. Use what you want. The "weed eater" line works fine for me and we have caught countless sharks with this system.


----------



## Elite13 (Aug 6, 2008)

I agree with PowerFisherman. That is by far the best leader design ive used. I highly reccomend it


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I've read that article several times along with a few others that are similar so I know how to make them. I just can't find the material. I'll call Roys and keep looking. I haven't made my own weights yet but I will if I have to. I'm not sure how much they would cost and if I could find some STRONG ones that were relatively chep I would consider buying them just so I don't have to do it myself. Thanks again y'all. I'm almost ready to head back down there.


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

We are in San Antonio if you want to come by and make some weights over here. 

Deaver


----------



## Elite13 (Aug 6, 2008)

TRAVO said:


> Thanks everyone. I've read that article several times along with a few others that are similar so I know how to make them. I just can't find the material. I'll call Roys and keep looking. I haven't made my own weights yet but I will if I have to. I'm not sure how much they would cost and if I could find some STRONG ones that were relatively chep I would consider buying them just so I don't have to do it myself. Thanks again y'all. I'm almost ready to head back down there.


Where abouts you located?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Power Fisherman said:


> Hope this helps out.......from an article I wrote
> Regards,
> Deaver
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...


That's a great write up Deaver, but there is at least one huge weak point in that leader and that's the coastlock swivel that you use. Here's a quick video to show how easily they can open: 




Sure the weedeater line and various cheap gear can catch fish. I've always said a snoopy reel can catch a trophy trout but wouldn't it be wiser to have a Curado if you're targeting fish like that? No offense but I see weedeater line as a snoopy reel, yeah it'll get the job done quite often but why purposely use it when good quality mono is easily had?


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

Austin area. Cedar Park


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## surf (Apr 25, 2005)

Time for a "stupid" question. The waters I fish in don't have much movement or currents. How important is a large weight? Does the weight only hold the rig still will waiting for a bite, or does it help in setting the hook once picked up? 
I'll definatly be making the leader shown.


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

*set the trap*

the weight makes a huge difference. it better hold good. do you know how to "set the trap"? keeping a good amount of pressure on that weight is vital. maybe you guys can help me find the section about setting the trap.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

surf said:


> Time for a "stupid" question.
> I'll definatly be making the leader shown.


"Stupid" = weedeater line

Several hundreds of dollars for just a reel alone then skimp on the rig??? 
Good luck.


----------



## surf (Apr 25, 2005)

Well, I didn't want to insult power fisherman. he has his own opinion. i probably will use the 600-800 mono as the article stated could be used instead of weed eater line.
my question is more about the need of a weight. and it seems the "setting the trap" answers my question.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I would suggest you go back and read the handbook,and you will see how to employ the "mousetrap".Its right there in black and white.As for the weedeater line....It has been used by many many good shark fishermen and it works great.If you feel more comfortable using 400 lb mono,then use it.Stupid is a strong word...I suggest you take a long hard look at that 12 foot tiger in his posts.It was caught on his 'SYSTEM" with 480lb coated and weedeater line,just like he has it in the handbook.You cannot go wrong using his system in the handbook as it is tried and true.Many many new sharkers have employed his system with great results including myself.


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

the only thing better than catching a nice shark is, catching a nice shark ON A LEADER YOU MADE YOURSELF! Half the fun (for me at least) is making the leaders and getting yourself all pumped up for an upcoming trip! Good luck!


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Surf,

The weedeater line works fine. The 12 foot tiger was landed on rig with 20 feet of green weedeater line. So much for internet fisherman.

When the current is weak, the smaller weights tend to result in a much highter hookup ratio.

The copper tube weights are really good. If you can make them about 8 ounces with 8 or 10 gage wire, they work great.

Deaver


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

surf said:


> Well, I didn't want to insult power fisherman. he has his own opinion. i probably will use the 600-800 mono as the article stated could be used instead of weed eater line.
> my question is more about the need of a weight. and it seems the "setting the trap" answers my question.


You don't want to use a heavy weight, all this mouse trap stuff works in theory but lots of times the shark will feel the heavy weight and drop the bait before your reel has a chance to turn a click. As a general fishing rule use the lightest weight you can that will hold your rig down in one spot, as a *general* rule. Mouse traps do have their place, such as with a big bait since you need a heavy weight anyway and J hooks.

As for the weedeater line, like some have said here it's "proven" but so is a snoopy reel, just because something will work doesn't mean it's the best application but if you try it and like it then use it and don't let anyone tell you any different. Build a couple of each and decide which you like best and forget all the internet BS of people trying to drag you in one direction or another (there is too much drama in these stupid opinions).



BIGBAIT said:


> I would suggest you go back and read the handbook,and you will see how to employ the "mousetrap".Its right there in black and white.As for the weedeater line....It has been used by many many good shark fishermen and it works great.If you feel more comfortable using 400 lb mono,then use it.Stupid is a strong word...I suggest you take a long hard look at that 12 foot tiger in his posts.It was caught on his 'SYSTEM" with 480lb coated and weedeater line,just like he has it in the handbook.You cannot go wrong using his system in the handbook as it is tried and true.Many many new sharkers have employed his system with great results including myself.


LOL, you said "handbook" more times than you have posts.  Yes all the n00bs recommend the weedeater line because that's what they read in the handbook and that's what they know. In the handbook is also other things such as smashing your crimps with a hammer, etc.  Yall do what you want, but they don't make crimping tools for nothing.  By the way, I'm not trying to knock you Deaver, I'm simply attempting to discuss some of the methods in that famous handbook because we all know not everyone is the same and what works for one may not work for others.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well,this newb caught over 100 sharks last season using this system
and granted I did use the word "handbook" more than my total posts,but then total posts on a site dont make you catch any more fish either.And the "mousetrap" is not theory,it is fact.It has been used all over this planet with successful results.As for the weedeater line....again it is used by 100s of people successfully,so how is it stupid?


----------



## surf (Apr 25, 2005)

Gee Wiz guys. 

Everyone has thier own technic and it works for them. 
I get the idea of weights and leaders enough to set out trying different ones and see what works for me.
Thanks to all for the advice and good fishing.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

BIGBAIT said:


> Well,this newb caught over 100 sharks last season using this system
> and granted I did use the word "handbook" more than my total posts,but then total posts on a site dont make you catch any more fish either.And the "mousetrap" is not theory,it is fact.It has been used all over this planet with successful results.As for the weedeater line....again it is used by 100s of people successfully,so how is it stupid?


1) I never called YOU a newb I said that n00bs are always touting the handbook because that's all they know. 
2) I could care less how many sharks you caught.  Just keep posting up reports and pics because everyone loves to see them, including me. 
3) I never said the weedeater line is stupid and I said to try them both and use what works for you. 
4) I said the mousetrap has it's applications, but to use it in every single setup is folly. In fact now that I've gone back and read I see the handbook master even stated to use a lighter weight with no current so don't argue with me take it up with him. So there!  hehe


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Justletmein,All my comments werent directed at you sir.If you read the thread,some of the comments were made by others.As for setting the mousetrap...you need a weight that can hold bottom to the point that you can employ a tight line and around 6 to 8lbs of drag,or it isnt a "mousetrap".


----------

